# Feb. Incentives



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

*Feb. Incentives REVISED 2-5-09 start @ #49*

Carry over from last month. 

BUT *Stimulus Initiative *has ENDED!


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

New Motors said:


> Carry over from last month.
> 
> BUT *Stimulus Initiative *has ENDED!


So no more $1500 rebate on 08 3 series?

What other incentives are there for 08 M3s?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Correct
2. NONE! just rate support on Finance and Great lease.


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Sigh!!!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

dchen2 said:


> So no more $1500 rebate on 08 3 series?
> 
> What other incentives are there for 08 M3s?


incentives for 08 M3s? ...a free grand slam breakfast from Denny's but only till 2pm today...hurry...:bigpimp:


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> incentives for 08 M3s? ...a free grand slam breakfast from Denny's but only till 2pm today...hurry...:bigpimp:


Sweet, where do I sign up!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

dchen2 said:


> Sweet, where do I sign up!


no need to sign up...just go directly to Denny's...heck the lines are already around the block...:thumbup:

I wonder if this is only a LA thing...


----------



## drkumar (Jan 1, 2009)

so to clarify there will be no change in interest rates for this month?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

New Motors said:


> Carry over from last month.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

philippek - What?  :dunno:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

drkumar- Correct


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

No incentives....yet.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

In my view it's suicide to offer rebates because now people might be thinking "why should I buy or lease now, other people got a rebate. If they don't give me a rebate too F'em". Once you get on the rebate merri-go-round it's hard to get off.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

+1


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Dec 1, 2005)

mclaren said:


> In my view it's suicide to offer rebates because now people might be thinking "why should I buy or lease now, other people got a rebate. If they don't give me a rebate too F'em". Once you get on the rebate merri-go-round it's hard to get off.


I dunno, I wouldn't have bit on an 08 M3 only for the rebate and ridiculously low MF offer.
I was planning on waiting until end of year and do ED, my prior lease was returned in December and I was back in my old faithful truck.

Also the rebates weren't that widely advertised, I only found out about them on this forum.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

The M3 deals were so good even without the rebate I would have gone for it if I wanted one. When I saw a 135i vert in a parking lot I knew that was my next car, besides I like the soft top.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

wait a few days


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

peakpro- I still have the M3 Vert. And the incentives are still great. Yes... we lost the Stimulus Discount but check out the offer in the Site Sponsor area if your interested.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

peakpro said:


> wait a few days


:thumbup:

My deal is gone now for the car I liked but I can be patient. The economy won't turn around tomorrow...


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

mclaren said:


> In my view it's suicide to offer rebates because now people might be thinking "why should I buy or lease now, other people got a rebate. If they don't give me a rebate too F'em". Once you get on the rebate merri-go-round it's hard to get off.


+1

I admit that I fell victim to that mentality as well... I sat around thinking "well, if I keep waiting, they're going to come with a better deal," even if the real difference is rather minimal.

Even though in the end, I took advantage of it, I think it cheapened the brand a bit in the long run, and heavily hurt used car values, which may cause difficulties for BMW in the future.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

CliffJumper I would have to agree with that all the way. Again only time will tell.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Four words: "Employee Pricing For Everyone" These rebates and gimmicks did in Detroit, let's hope that others don't follow...


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Given the January sales that were announced today, I suspect that the rebates will return real soon.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

NateXTR said:


> Four words: "Employee Pricing For Everyone" These rebates and gimmicks did in Detroit, let's hope that others don't follow...


:rofl: The rebates didn't do in Detroit. Bad products, bad union deals and tons of overhead on production did in Detroit. They earned the animosity of buyers.

BMW had 2500 rebates on the 2003 3 series in Sept-December of 03. They continued to do well for years. Throughout the Z4's life (prior to the new hardtop) the car has carried fat rebates, BMW continues to do well. The 7 series has needed rebates for years...BMW prospers.

Rebates do not = the death of BMW, regardless of what salespeople are claiming.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

caveatesq said:


> Given the January sales that were announced today, I suspect that the rebates will return real soon.


They may hold off until the last 7 days of the month, like they did for January. A rebate is cash out of their pocket, so I would expect BMWFS to be very stingy. I can wait, so I am going to take a wait-and-see approach. It is still very much a buyers market.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> :rofl: The rebates didn't do in Detroit. Bad products, bad union deals and tons of overhead on production did in Detroit. They earned the animosity of buyers.
> 
> BMW had 2500 rebates on the 2003 3 series in Sept-December of 03. They continued to do well for years. Throughout the Z4's life (prior to the new hardtop) the car has carried fat rebates, BMW continues to do well. The 7 series has needed rebates for years...BMW prospers.
> 
> Rebates do not = the death of BMW, regardless of what salespeople are claiming.


Fair enough. But you have to admit if you were looking to buy a Ford, and you didn't need the vehicle right now, you would wait a few weeks for the better deal to come along. They created a cycle of discounting their product (good, bad or otherwise) it is very hard to change the mindset of your customers once they get used to receiving a discount.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

NateXTR said:


> Fair enough. But you have to admit if you were looking to buy a Ford, and you didn't need the vehicle right now, you would wait a few weeks for the better deal to come along. They created a cycle of discounting their product (good, bad or otherwise) it is very hard to change the mindset of your customers once they get used to receiving a discount.


I'm looking to buy a BMW and given my experiences buying a few the past 6 years and helping others buy, I know rebates are out there. BMW created the same cycle many years ago. BMW puts cash out there, they just don't advertise it. Those of us who follow the interwebs know that paying anything close to MSRP on a BMW is for those who believe it's okay to pay retail.

You've done ED - you know it's possible to get 15% off MSRP.


----------



## dianuh (Dec 22, 2008)

Auto sales worst in 26 years
January sales tumble more than expected at GM, Ford and Toyota as rental car companies slash purchases.
Last Updated: February 3, 2009: 5:26 PM ET

Automakers across the industry reported sharply lower sales in January, as rental car companies pulled way back on purchases and consumer demand stayed weak. 
DETROIT'S DOWNFALL
Auto sales worst in 26 years 
GM offers buyouts to all hourly workers 
Chrysler offers buyouts to all hourly workers 
Car sales: From bad to worse 
GM's $35 billion albatross

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Auto sales tumbled 38% in January, plunging even more than expected to their worst levels since 1982 as a pullback in purchases by rental car companies became the latest problem for the troubled industry.

General Motors (GM, Fortune 500) reported that its sales plunged 49% from a year ago. Ford Motor (F, Fortune 500) said sales fell 39% at its Ford, Lincoln and Mercury brands, and 40% overall when including sales at Volvo, which Ford is trying to sell. Chrysler LLC reported a 55% drop in sales.

But it wasn't just the U.S. automakers reporting sharply lower sales. Toyota Motor (TM) reported a 32% decrease in its U.S. sales, while sales at Honda Motor (HMC) tumbled 28%. Nissan (NSANY) sales fell 30%.

"We are facing unprecedented times in the industry, and no auto company is immune from current market conditions," said Dick Colliver, executive vice president of sales for American Honda, in a statement.

The sales results were all worse than forecasts from sales tracker Edmunds.com, which had predicted that GM's sales would tumble 38%, along with a 30% drop at Ford and a 48% plunge at Chrysler. It had also forecast a 25% decline at Toyota, a 23% drop at Honda and a 28% decrease at Nissan.

Overall, Edmunds.com was expecting a 30% decline in year-over-year sales for the industry

Sales tracker Autodata said the seasonally-adjusted annual sales rate, or SAAR, fell to 9.6 million from 15.4 million a year earlier. That is the first time it has been below the 10 million mark in more than 26 years. GM's director of sales analysis Mike DiGiovanni said that January will mark the first month on record that auto sales in the United States trailed sales in China.

The dismal January sales, which were down 27% from December, are an indication that the problems that almost drove GM and Chrysler into bankruptcy last month show little signs of letting up.

Big drop in rental car sales
Executives at all three U.S. automakers said the decline was due primarily to significantly lower fleet sales to large business customers, such as rental car companies.

The plunge in demand for travel and rental cars caused leading companies such as Enterprise and former Ford unit Hertz (HTZ, Fortune 500) to pull back on their purchases last month.

As recently as December, fleet sales made up 22% of total industry sales, said George Pipas, Ford's director of sales analysis. But he added that industrywide fleet sales plunged 65% to 70% in January from year-ago levels, and that they would account for no more than 12% of total industry sales in January.

GM said its fleet sales fell 80% in the month, and that only 1,000 cars out of 12,000 total fleet sales went to rental companies. Chrysler reported a 81% drop in fleet sales, and Ford's fleet sales were off 65% in January.

Chrysler Vice Chairman Jim Press said during a conference call that Chrysler deliberately moved away from fleet sales to concentrate on sales to consumers, which is more profitable. He said it is better to shut plant capacity than keep them running to supply the rental industry.

"It's much healthier to have good, retail sales," he said.

But Mark LaNeve, vice president of sales for GM North America, said that while GM has also been backing away from fleet sales in recent years, it is looking for any sales in this environment.

"We'll take all the [fleet] volume we can get," said LaNeve. "We're aggressively going after it."

Sales to consumers fell sharply as well
The pain wasn't just in fleet sales though. GM reported a 38% drop in retail sales, while Chrysler retail sales fell 35%. Ford reported that retail sales were down 27% from a year earlier. GM's sales' woes were widespread; out of nearly 100 models, virtually all posted double-digit percentage declines in sales.

GM said that its former finance arm, GMAC, started making more car loans during January after it was granted bank holding company status and received $6 billion in federal funds directed to helping the nation's banks. GMAC provided little financing for GM buyers during the fourth quarter.

"We did get GMAC back in the game," LaNeve said. "We think that bodes well for February and beyond."

But LaNeve said GMAC still provided financing on only about 5,000 vehicles during the month, or less than 5% of its sales, well off of the more than 50% of GM sales it used to finance.

Beyond the credit squeeze, weak consumer confidence also hit sales in the month, according to Jesse Toprak, executive director of industry analysis for Edmunds.com.

He said he doesn't expect sales in the coming months to improve significantly as long as there are so many worries about job losses and the overall economy. People are likely to hang on to their older cars instead of buying new ones.

"A lot of consumers are realizing what they have now is good enough until the dust settles," he said.

Still, Korean automaker Hyundai, which is offering buyers a chance to return a car to the automaker should they lose their jobs, bucked the trend in January. Hyundai sales were up 14% from year ago levels.

"They may have hit a chord," Toprak said. "That may be the new creative way to go for automakers in terms of promotion."

_____________

Can't imagine BMW doing much better....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

dianuh said:


> Beyond the credit squeeze, weak consumer confidence also hit sales in the month, according to Jesse Toprak, executive director of industry analysis for Edmunds.com.
> 
> He said he doesn't expect sales in the coming months to improve significantly as long as there are so many worries about job losses and the overall economy. People are likely to hang on to their older cars instead of buying new ones.
> 
> "A lot of consumers are realizing what they have now is good enough until the dust settles," he said.


It really is all about consumer confidence at this point. You could unfreeze the credit market overnight, and things would still take somewhere around 6 months before consumers stuck their heads up out of the foxhole. Until the unemployment rate starts heading southward, I don't see things improving.



dianuh said:


> Can't imagine BMW doing much better....


Well, they are certainly starting to crow about how their sales were 'only' off by 15% YOY to 2008 in January. Look into the results, and the E9Xs were off close to 27%, which is in line with the rest of the market. Will BMW acknowledge the 27% or the 15%? My guess is they will focus on the 15%.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

I was wondering about those rental car fleet sales. I am in Denver for business. My original non-stop flight from Boston was cancelled. Jet Blue cliamed it was weather-related, but the day before I had checked the seating chart on their web site and the flight was less than half full. The flight they rebooked me on was maybe 75% full. And leaving Denver International Airport, the rental car lots are all JAMMED with cars. (The fact that it's going to hit 70 in Denver today probably isn't helping the ski industry much).

So if the current rent-a-wrecks are sitting idle instead of racking up miles, it stands to reason that Hertz, Avis, Budget, etc. won't need to replace them on their normal cycle (and throw the replaced vehicles into this abyssmal used car market). With credit and the economy driving away consumer sales, and the fleet business tanking, it's a scary time indeed for Detroit. Thank God BMW isn't in that segment of the market.


----------



## Tiara Brightsab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Also the rebates weren't that widely advertised, I only found out about them on this forum.*

I still don't understand that. What's the point in having them if you don't let people know and thus encourage them to go to the dealership? It probably wouldn't have made a difference for me (I was waiting on a CPO to drop in price) but for others...

I'm a little miffed now and will wait to buy a new one (IF I do), I would want the rebate now because BMW was so poor at adverstising it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Tiara Brightsab said:


> *Also the rebates weren't that widely advertised, I only found out about them on this forum.*
> 
> I still don't understand that. What's the point in having them if you don't let people know and thus encourage them to go to the dealership? It probably wouldn't have made a difference for me (I was waiting on a CPO to drop in price) but for others...
> 
> I'm a little miffed now and will wait to buy a new one (IF I do), I would want the rebate now because BMW was so poor at adverstising it.


The rebates were available for returning BMWFS customers on 3 series and up new cars, so if you were looking at CPO, that might explain why no mention of the rebates.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> The rebates were available for returning BMWFS customers on 3 series and up new cars, so if you were looking at CPO, that might explain why no mention of the rebates.


No, they were for anyone buying a new car - if the dealer wanted to mention it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> No, they were for anyone buying a new car - if the dealer wanted to mention it.


I went back and checked the documents I had about the rebate program and you are right, the rebates were not tagged to returning BMWFS customers. My bad. Too many pieces of information to keep track of in too many different places....


----------



## Tiara Brightsab (Sep 15, 2008)

*The rebates were available for returning BMWFS customers on 3 series and up new cars, so if you were looking at CPO, that might explain why no mention of the rebates.*

I checked under their financing and other places as well- never any mention. How are the rebates supposed to help if you don't tell anyone about them?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

One more reason to check out BF B4 going to a dealer.... If a BF sponsor dealer is nearby, you might want to go there to reward them for their sponsorship.... Otherwise, it is a bit of a jungle in the car market - consumers want to pay as little as possible and the dealers want to keep as much margin as possible.


----------



## RTG0507 (Nov 9, 2006)

You need to contact the Internet Sales Manager (they all have them) and get on their emailing list. That's how I got my notice of the rebates.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

u have to wait till the 6th till the new numbers come out........


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

:smokin:I hope Friday has some better news then what has been given so far. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Eliot (Jul 30, 2007)

It will... Look for first 2 payments to be made by BMW on 2009 3 & 5 Series. Also, 0.9%.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Eliot said:


> It will... Look for first 2 payments to be made by BMW on 2009 3 & 5 Series. Also, 0.9%.


Wow, that's a darn good deal. Fingers crossed. I'd step up to an 09 for that deal.


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eliot said:


> It will... Look for first 2 payments to be made by BMW on 2009 3 & 5 Series. Also, 0.9%.


That may loosen the dam somewhat---great news if it happens.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Eliot said:


> It will... Look for first 2 payments to be made by BMW on 2009 3 & 5 Series. Also, 0.9%.


0.9% across the board (all E9Xs in particular)? I would probably bite on that one.


----------



## alen (Jan 31, 2007)

First 2 payments would be better than 1500 rebates on the 3? I guess if you're leasing right?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

alen said:


> First 2 payments would be better than 1500 rebates on the 3? I guess if you're leasing right?


Not unless you got a really bad lease deal and/or a really expensive 3. You'd be hard pressed to lease a non M3 for $750 /month.


----------



## snkeyez95 (Jan 25, 2009)

Eliot said:


> It will... Look for first 2 payments to be made by BMW on 2009 3 & 5 Series. Also, 0.9%.


I assume you'll be able to treat the 2 payments as an increased down payment? Or literally they'll let you skip two payments?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bmw325 said:


> Not unless you got a really bad lease deal and/or a really expensive 3. You'd be hard pressed to lease a non M3 for $750 /month.


Yeah a $1500 rebate on a leased car cuts payments significantly more than two lousy payments. That $1500 comes off as a cap reduction, so essentially that's $41 less per month, not including the finance charge savings.


----------



## nmd (Dec 27, 2006)

*Blueguydotcom*

Hey Blueguydotcom,

A couple of years ago (December 2006) I read some of your posts on different car forums. The information I learned from your posts made it possible for me to lease an ED BMW. Thanks a ton. Great car. Great deal. Great European Delivery experience.

Glad you are still here.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Eliot gets the prize for heads up on NEW info. He must have a crystal ball or Leak on the inside. Either way ENHANCEMENTS are here today!

***8220;Two Payment Program***8221;, BMW has lowered the retail finance APR to 0.9% on both the MY09 328i/xi and the MY09 528i/xi. Two Payment Waiver Program on 18 Models. BMW will make up to two payments ($750 per month / $1,500 max) on retail finance and Select contracts. This program *CANNOT* be locked and expires on 3/31 for 2009 models and 3/2 for applicable 2008 models.


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

New Motors said:


> Eliot gets the prize for heads up on NEW info. He must have a crystal ball or Leak on the inside. Either way ENHANCEMENTS are here today!
> 
> "Two Payment Program", BMW has lowered the retail finance APR to 0.9% on both the MY09 328i/xi and the MY09 528i/xi. Two Payment Waiver Program on 18 Models. BMW will make up to two payments ($750 per month / $1,500 max) on retail finance and Select contracts. This program *CANNOT* be locked and expires on 3/31 for 2009 models and 3/2 for applicable 2008 models.


What 2008 models apply to this program? And, is it just .9% or two pmt waiver as well? Will it work for BMW exec cars?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Easier to say what is *NOT* under this.
2008- M's, Z's,7's X3's,
2009-Both 0.9% *AND* 2 payment-3281/X1Sdn ONLY and 528i/Xi ONLY


----------



## Eliot (Jul 30, 2007)

New Motors said:


> Eliot gets the prize for heads up on NEW info. He must have a crystal ball or Leak on the inside. Either way ENHANCEMENTS are here today!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

nmd said:


> Hey Blueguydotcom,
> 
> A couple of years ago (December 2006) I read some of your posts on different car forums. The information I learned from your posts made it possible for me to lease an ED BMW. Thanks a ton. Great car. Great deal. Great European Delivery experience.
> 
> Glad you are still here.


Wow, I'm glad I've done some good! Seriously, that's a nice thing to hear. Thanks.


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Any lease incentives that can be combined with Euro Delivery on new 09's?


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

anything happing w/ the X5's


----------



## jayzee9 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Lease Payments*

Will they pick up the first two lease payments as well?

Thanks!


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

BMW_Fanboy-NONE. This a NOW Program!

blown383-X5 2009 2 payment program & 2.9% rate, Loyalty on Lease(.00030 drop), Diesel 3.9% ONLY no payment help.
X5-2008 NOTHING NEW.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

jayzee9- Not on Lease. It has Loy.


----------



## johno8888 (Dec 23, 2008)

Does this apply to P1 vehicles? Mine is at the port and I expect to take delivery next week.

Thanks.


----------



## cnj31 (Jan 7, 2006)

New Motors said:


> Eliot gets the prize for heads up on NEW info. He must have a crystal ball or Leak on the inside. Either way ENHANCEMENTS are here today!
> 
> "Two Payment Program", BMW has lowered the retail finance APR to 0.9% on both the MY09 328i/xi and the MY09 528i/xi. Two Payment Waiver Program on 18 Models. BMW will make up to two payments ($750 per month / $1,500 max) on retail finance and Select contracts. This program *CANNOT* be locked and expires on 3/31 for 2009 models and 3/2 for applicable 2008 models.


Is pre-owned/executive/demo 2008 also qualified for the 2 payments program ? Or only the remaining NEW 2008 models are applicable?

Also, for the 0.9%, and the 2.9% for X5 and others, is it a 36-month or a 60-month program? Thank you.


----------



## montfish (May 25, 2005)

Woz,
Thanks for all of your help on this site. We should probably all be buying from you given the amount of time and effort you put in. Just trying to get some more clarity on this. I am a current BMWFS customer (2008 X3) and am looking for a 2009 328xi or 335xi. Based on what you know right now what would I be entitled to?
Thanks.


----------



## Sluurrpee (Jan 31, 2009)

New Motors said:


> Sluurrpee- I'm clicking my heels together if that helps.


Thanks Woz! :thumbup: Let's hope it does!


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

It's ALL good as far as I'm concerned. Looking fwd to the final outcome here.


----------



## GoIU (Jul 21, 2006)

New Motors said:


> GoIU- From what I post earlier the X5 you are looking for sounds like a 09 and must be done by 3-02-09 FYI.


Bummer. I saw in one of your earlier posts that the loyalty program runs through 3/31/09, but maybe that was just for the .00030 money factor reduction. Does the $1750 rebate end 3/2/09?


----------



## tambo916 (Apr 21, 2007)

I purchased a 2008 528I on monday night is there anyway for me to redo the lease with the new .0003 rate reduction for existing BMWFS customers. There must be a way I have a call into the dealer but I am pretty sure their answer will be "no" since they are done with me they have sold me the car and they could probably careless about me now. In certain states don't you have a certain time frame to renege on the contract?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Look at your sales contract. The general rule is that once you sign on the line, absent some extenuating circumstance (like fraud), the contract is the contract. If nothing in your sales contract, your last resort is to check the consumer affairs agency of the state where the contract was signed.


----------



## dianuh (Dec 22, 2008)

i wonder what bmw is thinking to raise the 08 m3 rates and not include them in this package.....


----------



## MSagMD (Feb 5, 2009)

When do you guys think the stimulus cash will come back? Last seven days of the month right? Gotta hit that quota. Any chance it will return before then?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

dianuh said:


> i wonder what bmw is thinking to raise the 08 m3 rates and not include them in this package.....


They (BMWNA) may have cleared out enough inventory of M3s in January. That was one of the bright spots in the January sales numbers. No bulging inventory of unsold cars = no sales incentives.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

MSagMD said:


> When do you guys think the stimulus cash will come back? Last seven days of the month right? Gotta hit that quota. Any chance it will return before then?


Stimulus can take a number of forms. Making the first 2 monthly payments is its own form of stimulus cash - it is $ you didn't have to send along to BMWFS, so it is cash in your pocket. Depending on how sales do during the month, you may see BMWFS sweeten the pot with additional incentives.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2007)

2 free payments only on finance or Select, buy a car and no payment due for 100+ days.


----------



## dianuh (Dec 22, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> They (BMWNA) may have cleared out enough inventory of M3s in January. That was one of the bright spots in the January sales numbers. No bulging inventory of unsold cars = no sales incentives.


their sales #s are out?

can someone confirm the 08 M3 inventory?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

2008 BMW M3 Coupes (as well as 2008 X5's/1-Series Coupes/3-Series Coupes & Convertibles & Sport Wagons/5-Series AWD models & Sport Wagons) are no longer considered to be new for lease and finance purposes. They now fall under dollar based residuals and standard rates. There are no advantageous leases left on any of the vehicles mentioned in my prior sentence anymore. 2008 M3 sedans and convertibles run the same as before except no $1,500 back like they had for a week (because inventory levels are lower). As a couple of people in this thread have mentioned, incentives are a function of supply and demand. There is virtually no supply left of the vehicles that have been cut from the new vehicle finance/lease programs.

Regarding the new loyalty programs:

BMW put these programs in place to keep more of their current leasees when they return their vehicles as more than half have been walking away without getting another vehicle or getting a non BMW vehicle. BMW would prefer if people new to the BMW brand BUY and not lease which is why BMW FS loyal clients get a rate reduction and loyalty lease cash (vehicle dependent) and the new to the brand clients get a low apr and 2 free payments (up to $750 each) if they finance/select.


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> 2008 BMW M3 Coupes (as well as 2008 X5's/1-Series Coupes/3-Series Coupes & Convertibles & Sport Wagons/5-Series AWD models & Sport Wagons) are no longer considered to be new for lease and finance purposes. They now fall under dollar based residuals and standard rates. There is no advantageous leases left on any of the vehicles mentioned in my prior sentence available anymore. 2008 M3 sedans and convertibles run the same as before except no $1,500 back like they had for a week (because inventory levels are lower). As a couple of people in this thread have mentioned, incentives are a function of supply and demand. There is virtually no supply left of the vehicles that have been cut from the new vehicle finance/lease programs.
> 
> Regarding the new loyalty programs:
> 
> BMW put these programs in place to keep more of their current leasees when they return their vehicles as more than half have been walking away without getting another vehicle or getting a non BMW vehicle. BMW would prefer if people new to the BMW brand BUY and not lease which is why BMW FS loyal clients get a rate reduction and loyalty lease cash (vehicle dependent) and the new to the brand clients get a low apr and 2 free payments (up to $750 each) if they finance/select.


Thanks, Ivan! Very clearly written so we can all understand this 'mess' a bit better!


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

New Motors said:


> Ok, off for a few Beers:drink:. And off Tomorrow but will check in. *Tonights home work *is to re-read the post and we can discuss it again soon!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


Jim, check your PM


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> 2008 BMW M3 Coupes (as well as 2008 X5's/1-Series Coupes/3-Series Coupes & Convertibles & Sport Wagons/5-Series AWD models & Sport Wagons) are no longer considered to be new for lease and finance purposes. They now fall under dollar based residuals and standard rates. There are no advantageous leases left on any of the vehicles mentioned in my prior sentence anymore. 2008 M3 sedans and convertibles run the same as before except no $1,500 back like they had for a week (because inventory levels are lower). As a couple of people in this thread have mentioned, incentives are a function of supply and demand. There is virtually no supply left of the vehicles that have been cut from the new vehicle finance/lease programs.
> 
> Regarding the new loyalty programs:
> 
> BMW put these programs in place to keep more of their current leasees when they return their vehicles as more than half have been walking away without getting another vehicle or getting a non BMW vehicle. BMW would prefer if people new to the BMW brand BUY and not lease which is why BMW FS loyal clients get a rate reduction and loyalty lease cash (vehicle dependent) and the new to the brand clients get a low apr and 2 free payments (up to $750 each) if they finance/select.


That's too bad. I've leased two BMW products and bought one in the past 6 yearrs. I'd say I'm helping them along just fine compared to most consumers.

But if they want me to buy a BMW car again, well it's not gonna happen. I bought my last BMW product - a cooper s (not a 3 series) - and right now I'm getting f^cked hard for my decision not to lease. Had I leased, my Cooper would be going away in a month and I'd be eligible for all these great little programs. Instead I bought the cooper, it's worthless now (unlike the lease) and I can't get any of the deals. Heck, what kept me from pulling the trigger on the M3 or 328/335 last week WAS the fact I bought my Cooper and now I'm faced with unloading it.

Ironic, I buy for the first time in ages, get punked for it and end up getting punked again by the same company I keep going to for new cars!

FWIW, I'll just be patient, wait in the weeds and a deal will come. If not, there's always a bargain basement 2008 G35 for the low 20s.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> I bought my last BMW product - a cooper s (not a 3 series) - and right now I'm getting f^cked hard for my decision not to lease. Had I leased, my Cooper would be going away in a month and I'd be eligible for all these great little programs. Instead I bought the cooper, it's worthless now (unlike the lease) and I can't get any of the deals.


As I read Woz's posts, the current lease deals apply to ANY BMWFS customer, those who leased AND those who bought / financed. If you financed the Mini through BMWFS I think you should be eligible. (But if you financed through a credit union - or if you paid cash - I agree you lose out).

I could be wrong (I usually am ), but I would think it's at least worth looking into?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

quackbury said:


> As I read Woz's posts, the current lease deals apply to ANY BMWFS customer, those who leased AND those who bought / financed. If you financed the Mini through BMWFS I think you should be eligible. (But if you financed through a credit union - or if you paid cash - I agree you lose out).
> 
> I could be wrong (I usually am ), but I would think it's at least worth looking into?


I bought initially with BMWFS, giving the dealer some kickback that way (I believe they get something for sending business to BMWFS) but then I transitioned to my credit union immediately as the rates were much better. It's not like I'm upside down on the car but it's annoying to think I passed on a lease because I wanted some equity in a car for once. It just happened the used car market crashed and now I have equity but it's very little compared to what I've plopped into the cooper. The Cooper's been more expensive than either of my BMW 330i leases! And it cost 16k less than those cars. :rofl:


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

^ yeah, I think I'm going to lay off from looking at new cars for now. I'm actually considering throwing some cash I have in a savings account on my current loan and re-financing at the same % rate (3.9) for a lower overall payment. I haven't decided yet. I might do 18 months, still a slightly cheaper payment, but quicker pay-off. Or I might just keep on keeping on. At some point the amount in my savings account will equal pay-off, then I could just send it all at once...

/ramble

I think I'll hold off until the end of 2009 to look at new cars again. Who knows where I will be financially by then, or the whole country for that matter. I think I'm to the point that nothing but an M3 sedan will do, and I'm not in the spot right now to loose so much on my ZHP to get into one. Idealy(sp?), I'll be in a financial position at the end of the year where I can keep the ZHP and lease a new M3...


----------



## MSagMD (Feb 5, 2009)

See this why people hate dealers. I was in a dealership Monday but they made no mention of stimulus cash. Why can't I get the 1500 now because a dealer lied by omission?


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Any new news for today as far as incentives are concerned?? Have they been tweaked/changed?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

No, all quiet. Time for you buyers to get out there and get some new wheels. I know some feel left out but the majority have a reason to make a move.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> 2008 BMW M3 Coupes (as well as 2008 X5's/1-Series Coupes/3-Series Coupes & Convertibles & Sport Wagons/5-Series AWD models & Sport Wagons) are no longer considered to be new for lease and finance purposes. They now fall under dollar based residuals and standard rates. There are no advantageous leases left on any of the vehicles mentioned in my prior sentence anymore. 2008 M3 sedans and convertibles run the same as before except no $1,500 back like they had for a week (because inventory levels are lower). As a couple of people in this thread have mentioned, incentives are a function of supply and demand. There is virtually no supply left of the vehicles that have been cut from the new vehicle finance/lease programs.


So, are you saying that the dealers who still have say, 2008 1 series Coupes are screwed in terms of assistance from BMW to move those cars?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> So, are you saying that the dealers who still have say, 2008 1 series Coupes are screwed in terms of assistance from BMW to move those cars?


Yeah, for 08 1 coupes, they're done.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yeah, for 08 1 coupes, they're done.


Ouch (for the dealers that have the 1 Series coupes).... What options are left for the dealers that still have the inventory? Wait and pray for a buyer while getting munched with the flooring costs? Or????


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> Ouch (for the dealers that have the 1 Series coupes).... What options are left for the dealers that still have the inventory? Wait and pray for a buyer while getting munched with the flooring costs? Or????


:dunno: I only have one 08 1 vert left and no coupes. No wonder Phillipe was advertising his so aggressively. He saw the writing on the wall for those.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

MSagMD said:


> hahah! I should be wondering why they treat me so poorly? Maybe you should wonder why you're "fun" to work with and "they get back to you in hours"....this is hilarious. You're a mark, a sucker, a buffoon. The dealers call me back within minutes when they think they are going to make 15K on me. The problem is, this has developed into an all or nothing mentality.
> 
> Right when they find out I don't want to buy today they treat me like crap. I'm not even asking for them to get back to me in an hour. I'm just asking them to get back to me period. Like within a timeline of days or weeks. I'm not even asking for them to tell me what the incentives are, I just want them to tell me an incentive exists. I am asking for some basic decency. Had I known the situation as a previous poster had explained, maybe they would have convinced me to buy that day. In fact, I would have.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it must be. How long you been there?


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

New Motors said:


> No, all quiet. Time for you buyers to get out there and get some new wheels. I know some feel left out but the majority have a reason to make a move.


ha,ha,ha,ha, i'm better off waiting a month and renting a bmw from hertz than i am going through bmw finance right now.......


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> :dunno: I only have one 08 1 vert left and no coupes. No wonder Phillipe was advertising his so aggressively. He saw the writing on the wall for those.


On some level (curiosity, maybe), I am trying to understand the decision process for a dealer that has unsold inventory (take the 1 Series coupes for example). On one hand, they are getting hit with flooring costs each month for as long as the car is in inventory. On the other hand, BMW is apparently doing nothing for the dealer to help them move the inventory they have. So what is the Sales Manager's (maybe even the GM's) decision process? How long do they incur the flooring charges? What do they do when they have 'had enough' of the flooring charges? When is the 'had enough' point usually reached?

I am curious about what is influencing the decision process in the recession. This recession is getting into uncharted territory, and I am curious how the dealers are navigating it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blown383 said:


> ha,ha,ha,ha, i'm better off waiting a month and renting a bmw from hertz than i am going through bmw finance right now.......


I am in pretty much the same boat - nothing to incentivize me to pull the trigger on an E92; so I might as well stay on the sidelines and see what happens toward the end of the month. If nothing materializes, there is always March and April. If the UE rate keeps going northward, sales are going to continue to decline.

I feel bad for the dealers who are basically caught in the middle, but BMW has their hand on the incentive spigot; I can only respond to what BMW does or does not do.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

An earlier poster made the point that half the folks with cars coming off lease were walking away with out buying / leasing a new BMW. That's the (really) bad news.

But the (sort of) good news is that the other half must be leasing a new BMW. I have always thought it was stupid of BMWUSA to back away from the leasing market. If my 550 wasn't coming off lease in April, I doubt very much that I would be in the market now.

Out of curiousity, what percentage of the average Center's YTD sales is returning lessees? 25%? 50% More?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

quackbury said:


> If my 550 wasn't coming off lease in April, I doubt very much that I would be in the market now.


But to add to the suspense... what will be your decision process on replacing the 550? If the only 'deals' from BMW are what are presently on the table, what will you do? I am in a similar circumstance; my E93 went Lemon Law in January. The BMWFS lease on the E93 did not get paid off before 2/2, so the rebates weren't an option for me. Now I am 'in-the-market' for another BMW (E92). But with the present incentive structure, I am not exactly motivated to buy. So on the sidelines I sit.


----------



## PDXe46 (Sep 21, 2004)

Any word on the friday round table?


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> The program is for both coupes and verts. They're the same in this instance except for the residual where there's a three point diff in favor of the vert over the coupe on 36 mos.





New Motors said:


> Thanks Adrian.


Thank you both. So for the 2008 650i coupe, on top of the 3k rebate, there is also a MF reduction for BMWFS customers of about .0003? Would that make the residuals/MF on that car 58% (10k miles) and .00045 respectively?


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

anE934fun said:


> But to add to the suspense... what will be your decision process on replacing the 550?


Have looked at a couple of non-BMW competitors (Audi, MB, and waiting to drive a CTS-V). But will probably get back into a BMW. Almost certainly a lease, for a variety of reasons. I love my 550 and would consider a 2008 / 2009 / 2010, but part of me feels it would be fun to do something other than an E60, especially with the F10 coming.

I love the M3 and would get into a 2008 in a New York minute, but I know my wife would not drive the M/T and the DCT's are all gone.

Also like the 335i (non-X-drive coupe or vert), and would consider buying a 2009 out of inventory if the deal/incentives was right. But here in New England, the only coupes in inventory anywhere are x-drives, and anyway, the February OLP doesn't apply to them (at least, not this week....)

So I am probably going to order a 335 vert, may be with the M Sport, do a rate lock and hope for the best.

Would love to hear your feedback ont he E93. PM me with details, if you can.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

PDXe46 said:


> Any word on the friday round table?


I think it was discussed at post # 162.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

quackbury said:


> Have looked at a couple of non-BMW competitors (Audi, MB, and waiting to drive a CTS-V). But will probably get back into a BMW. Almost certainly a lease, for a variety of reasons. I love my 550 and would consider a 2008 / 2009 / 2010, but part of me feels it would be fun to do something other than an E60, especially with the F10 coming.
> 
> I love the M3 and would get into a 2008 in a New York minute, but I know my wife would not drive the M/T and the DCT's are all gone.
> 
> ...


yea, i'm thinking of ordering an x5 as well and if the numbers are not good they can have it! then we will see how long it sits on the lot for, i'm thinking more than a few might do this, some will buy but alot will not. it is getting very interesting....


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blown383 said:


> it is getting very interesting....


Definitely getting interesting. I wonder how sales will look for February what with the UE rate headed northward.... Consumers are basically de-leveraging themselves, which is reflected in the YOY sales declines.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

The drift of this thread ( except for the pi$$ing contest ) was I'm not buying or leasing now because I missed out on the rebates. Like I said before, rebates are suicide in the car business.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

mclaren said:


> The drift of this thread ( except for the pi$$ing contest ) was I'm not buying or leasing now because I missed out on the rebates. Like I said before, rebates are suicide in the car business.


:bow: Thank you and amen.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> Yes. We'll see but I'd be willing to wait for that reason alone. Another good reason - February will be over in 3 weeks. You can wait that long to get a better deal, can't you?


+1. If you didn't get an M3 before 2/2, it doesn't seem like you would be penalized for waiting until March. Unless of course the remaining ones sell out. In this economy? Maybe in your neck of the woods, but not in mine. However, if you absolutely have to have an M3 now, then it is time to get one.


----------



## snkeyez95 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can someone link me to bwmusa that discusses the specifics of the 2 paid payments promo? Thanks.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/FinancingOffer/Default.aspx


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Not all cars have 2 Payment Program. Mix between 08's-09's.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

anE934fun said:


> I thought you said your magic 8-Ball was broken? The 09 335i E93s don't have much in the way of incentives on them, if I understand the present package....


Got some booster cables to jump it...

That's my point... what other BMW vert can you get for a comparable payment? <Ding-ding> We have a winner: an 09 335i Convertible.


----------



## gosox (May 22, 2007)

Below is the small print re the 2009 335xi sedan finance offer from the BMWFS website (http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/FinancingOffer/2009335ixDriveSedanAPR.aspx). I don't see the red part on any of the other models financing details. Can anyone explain? Is 0.9% available on 2009 335xi? And this also carries with it the 2-payment deal??

"Available on approved credit through participating dealers and BMW Financial Services for qualified clients. Actual offer set by dealer. APR offer as low as 0.9%, up to 60 months, for select 2009 models through 3/31/09, $17.05 per $1,000. 2 Month Program offer valid from February 4, 2009 until March 31, 2009. Limited to retail installment sale contracts where payments are due starting in March 2009. See Dealer for eligible contract terms. Reimbursement for the first two payments shall not exceed $ 750.00 per month. First two payments due will be paid by BMW Financial Services NA, LLC on select new 1 Series, 3 Series, 5 Series, 6 Series, and X5 models. For full details on BMW Ultimate Service***8482; visit bmwusa.com/ultimateservice. ©2009 BMW of North America, LLC. The BMW name, model names and logo are registered trademarks."


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

What will trip people up is the 'select' term. As in:


> First two payments due will be paid by BMW Financial Services NA, LLC on *select* new 1 Series, 3 Series, 5 Series, 6 Series, and X5 models.


Guess who does the 'select'ing?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> Got some booster cables to jump it...
> 
> That's my point... what other BMW vert can you get for a comparable payment? <Ding-ding> We have a winner: an 09 335i Convertible.


But it ain't an M.... Also, I haven't run the numbers, but are you saying that the monthly $ is the same between the 09 E93 335i and an 08 E93 M? In that case, it would be hard to argue against an E93 335i.... Other than the potential for water leaks... but then again, I am biased.


----------



## GoIU (Jul 21, 2006)

anE934fun said:


> But it ain't an M.... Also, I haven't run the numbers, but are you saying that the monthly $ is the same between the 09 E93 335i and an 08 E93 M? In that case, it would be hard to argue against an E93 335i.... Other than the potential for water leaks... but then again, I am biased.


Huh? For the same monthly payment you'd rather have an 09 E93 335i than an 08 E93 M3? Had an E93 335i (granted, it was an 08) and now have the M3 vert, and all I gotta say is that you must REALLY like the new iDrive...


----------



## Tiara Brightsab (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by mclaren 
The drift of this thread ( except for the pi$$ing contest ) was I'm not buying or leasing now because I missed out on the rebates. Like I said before, rebates are suicide in the car business.

* Thank you and amen.*

I think the big problem that some of us, including myself, are having is that these rebates were poorly adverstised- neither on the BMWUSA.com website nor did I receive anything by e-mail. I didn't find out until the last second and it wasn't appreciated.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

GoIU said:


> Huh? For the same monthly payment you'd rather have an 09 E93 335i than an 08 E93 M3? Had an E93 335i (granted, it was an 08) and now have the M3 vert, and all I gotta say is that you must REALLY like the new iDrive...


Not me. I am done with E93 anything. My 2008 E93 went Lemon Law for un-repairable water leaks where the convertible roof attaches to the A-pillar/Windshield frame. You couldn't GIVE me an E93 (of any stripe).


----------



## GoIU (Jul 21, 2006)

anE934fun said:


> Not me. I am done with E93 anything. My 2008 E93 went Lemon Law for un-repairable water leaks where the convertible roof attaches to the A-pillar/Windshield frame. You couldn't GIVE me an E93 (of any stripe).


Sorry to hear that. I had no problems with my E93 335i (and have only had the M3 for a week), but I completely understand being soured on the brand/model if you've had serious recurring issues. It doesn't rain much down here (except for this weekend) and I don't take the car through automatic car washes, so haven't really had the chance for there to be a similar leaking issue. Wonder if it is a problem throughout the E93 lineup or if you just got a bad apple.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

GoIU said:


> Sorry to hear that. I had no problems with my E93 335i (and have only had the M3 for a week), but I completely understand being soured on the brand/model if you've had serious recurring issues. It doesn't rain much down here (except for this weekend) and I don't take the car through automatic car washes, so haven't really had the chance for there to be a similar leaking issue. Wonder if it is a problem throughout the E93 lineup or if you just got a bad apple.


The rains only started in November in my neck of the woods. Ironically, that was when I got serious attention from the dealer service department on the water leak. I had to go through two dealers to get one that even took the issue seriously. I purchased the car in April, 2008. I would wash the car and dry it and then put it back into the garage and then drive the car the next day after everything had dried. It wasn't until probably July when I had a need to drive the car right after I had washed it. Then the water leak presented itself.

The first dealer I took it to said they couldn't reproduce the leak(!). When I volunteered to show them how to reproduce the leak, the response was that they had their own diagnostic procedure, thank you very much. I then went to another dealer and they were able to reproduce the leak to some extent. Fortunately it rained right after I received the car back from the second dealer's 1st repair. I brought the car back in for the water leak issue and the shop foreman took the car for a run while it was raining and came back soaked. At that point, we went through a process of make a repair and release the car to me. The next time a rain storm came along, I took the car for a run in the rain. Each time, the leak presented itself and I would then drop the car off at the dealer for another go around. The last time (5th repair attempt) the shop foreman made 3 separate repair attempts with each attempt being a failure.

You know the saying once burned, twice shy? Well, that is me on the E93. If it wasn't for the Lemon Law, I would have been screwed. Therefore, no more E93s in my future.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiara Brightsab said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mclaren
> The drift of this thread ( except for the pi$$ing contest ) was I'm not buying or leasing now because I missed out on the rebates. Like I said before, rebates are suicide in the car business.
> 
> ...


I don't want to put words in mclaren's mouth but, I think he meant that rebates for a vehicle manufacturer are one of the worst moves they can make because it causes customers to regret missing out on them and play the wait and see game. He did buy his vehicle. He was describing what he saw in the thread thusfar.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> I don't want to put words in mclaren's mouth but, I think he meant that rebates for a vehicle manufacturer are one of the worst moves they can make because it causes customers to regret missing out on them and play the wait and see game. He did buy his vehicle. He was describing what he saw in the thread thusfar.


I know mclaren meant it the way you describe it and I agree with him myself. BMW does a better job of playing the rebate game then most by putting them out there and then yanking them back...changing the mix of cars and changing the mix of incentives. I think BMW does this to avoid just the scenario that mclaren is referring to (or to avoid it as much as possible). People who want a BMW...saw a rebate and decided to wait then saw rebate dissapear are more likely to buy next time they see the BMW they want because they realize that BMW will not keep the rebates going long term. If you are going to play the rebate game, I think BMW does it as best as can be done. Inflated residuals work better though IMHO.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Suppose I do an ED on a 528xi, am I eligible for the 0.9% and the 2 free payments assuming I pick up the car before 3/31/09?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

0.9% is only on 328i-328xi-528i-528xi 2009's. Thats why you don't see it. The 2009 335xi gets 2.9% and 2 payment program.



gosox said:


> Below is the small print re the 2009 335xi sedan finance offer from the BMWFS website (http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/FinancingOffer/2009335ixDriveSedanAPR.aspx). I don't see the red part on any of the other models financing details. Can anyone explain? Is 0.9% available on 2009 335xi? And this also carries with it the 2-payment deal??
> 
> "Available on approved credit through participating dealers and BMW Financial Services for qualified clients. Actual offer set by dealer. APR offer as low as 0.9%, up to 60 months, for select 2009 models through 3/31/09, $17.05 per $1,000. 2 Month Program offer valid from February 4, 2009 until March 31, 2009. Limited to retail installment sale contracts where payments are due starting in March 2009. See Dealer for eligible contract terms. Reimbursement for the first two payments shall not exceed $ 750.00 per month. First two payments due will be paid by BMW Financial Services NA, LLC on select new 1 Series, 3 Series, 5 Series, 6 Series, and X5 models. For full details on BMW Ultimate Service***8482; visit bmwusa.com/ultimateservice. ©2009 BMW of North America, LLC. The BMW name, model names and logo are registered trademarks."


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Suppose I do an ED on a 528xi, am I eligible for the 0.9% and the 2 free payments assuming I pick up the car before 3/31/09?


I would like to know the answer to this myself, if I were to special order a 2009-328i would that rate still be good 2 months when the car arrives?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

UPDATE for you ED guys. Straight from BMWFS...

*Can the Owner Loyalty Rate/Cash or the Two Payment Program be combined with vehicles delivered
under the European Delivery Program?*
Yes. MY 2009 European Delivery vehicles delivered, RDR***8217;d through DCS and contracts dated with BMW FS
February 4 ***8211; March 31, 2009 qualify.


----------



## stimpee888 (May 30, 2006)

Sorry to beat a head horse, but the current incentives are still unclear to me.
Looking to lease a x5 3.0si, feb #s work out to be:
36 Month – Residual 55% of MSRP – .00150 Base Rate 

can i expect the following lease incentives (I'm a current BMWFS lease customer)?:
- 2500 off cap cost
- .00003 owner loyalty MF discount (bringing rate to .00147 and .00098 with 7 MSD @ .00007 each)

Thanks for the help as always.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

MSagMD said:


> Trunk $1500 trunk cash back yet? j/k. I know it won't come back until the 21st.


This was *Stimulus Initiative *money. Either way I'm sure you have your fingers crossed!:rofl:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

southpole12 said:


> bmw retail stimulus: what does receive up to 3000 toward your new bmw lease mean exactly?


Where did you see that statement? Individual dealer advertisement? Something from BMWFS? Or???? Depending on the source, it could be an individual dealer trying to drum up business on cars they are stuck with all the way to some incentives to drive sales over the holiday weekend.

So, back to my original question - where did you see the statement?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

New Motors said:


> Either way I'm sure you have your fingers crossed!:rofl:


As do a number of us who are on the sidelines waiting to see what BMWFS does....


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Where did you see that statement? Individual dealer advertisement? Something from BMWFS? Or???? Depending on the source, it could be an individual dealer trying to drum up business on cars they are stuck with all the way to some incentives to drive sales over the holiday weekend.
> 
> So, back to my original question - where did you see the statement?


the bmw dealer down by me in south florida.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.southbmw.com/BMW-dealer-miami-lauderdale-florida-specials.html

what do you think is this like the stimulus or just a way to get u down there lol.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

The Stimulus Initiative was a _short term _program last month. It came out on 1-23 and ran to the 2-2-09. It has *obviously* ended and plenty of people are on there knees saying prayers to the BMW Gods and BMWFS to bring it back. I would have to agree that the *BMW family *who are in a finance, currant lease, and have leased in the pass 90 days are taken care of somewhat. Leaving out a large segment to some great incentives is not in the best interest. I do see them wanting a push *now* rather then down the road. Thats one reason the incentives are in place on certain BMW's and not all of them. I would have to say with what is on the table now has defiantly helped traffic and sales this month. Could it be better. Sure! But at what expense. IMO I would be out there shoring up my car and see if I could ride it out till the end of the month before picking it up. Waiting for the water to boil takes forever if your watching the pot.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

southpole12 said:


> http://www.southbmw.com/BMW-dealer-miami-lauderdale-florida-specials.html
> 
> what do you think is this like the stimulus or just a way to get u down there lol.


Look at the small print. It's for currant BMWFS lease and finance customers. The whole nation has this program.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

New Motors said:


> Look at the small print. It's for currant BMWFS lease and finance customers. The whole nation has this program.


ok thanks


----------



## MSagMD (Feb 5, 2009)

What's the difference between trunk cash and stimulus? They're all rebates or incentives or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

MSagMD said:


> What's the difference between trunk cash and stimulus? They're all rebates or incentives or whatever you want to call them.


True , they are discounts but the M's only had Stimulas on them. Either way a discout or rebate would make your day!


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

New Motors said:


> True , they are discounts but the M's only had Stimulas on them. Either way a discout or rebate would make your day!


Stimulas? Sounds like a brand of condom to me :dunno: Are the M's really that much of a babe magnet that they come comploete with protection?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

New Motors said:


> Either way a discout or rebate would make your day!


Absolutely! And it would make BMW's day too; along with the day of the sales rep that sold the car as well.

Come on BMW. There are at least 3 deals that could close with a bit of a nudge....


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

quackbury said:


> Stimulas? Sounds like a brand of condom to me :dunno: Are the M's really that much of a babe magnet that they come comploete with protection?


Nice...

:rofl:

I needed a laugh on this crazy Monday morning...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Egad, i hope they hurry up and change the darned incentives. I'm on day 2 in a rental and it's driving me nuts...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hopefully word will be out on Friday....


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> I was using the 1 Series as an example for discussing the concept of cars that some dealers were left holding the bag on (2008 1 Coupes, for example) as regards sales incentives from BMWFS. The circumstance could apply to other cars as well (especially in this economy). In CA, the UE rate hit 9.3% in December (I expect it to hit 10% any time now, if it is not already there). Consumers in this area are de-leveraging themselves as fast as they can. That is not a recipe for car sales. So, at least in the S.F. Bay Area, I wouldn't be surprised to see dealers with 2008 models in stock around the June - July timeframe unless they start having fire sales.


Sad, but true. One other factor is the increasing number of pre-owned and repossessed cars out there. Some people have simply stopped making payments on expensive vehicles leased in 2007 or they're trading in and trading down. When I see 2006 Range Rover Supercharged vehicles selling for under $40K I know the market is imploding. Dealers now have to compete with individuals selling and giving up on cars at firesale prices as well as their own inventory coming back to haunt them. It's ugly out there, no doubt about it!


----------



## MSagMD (Feb 5, 2009)

jetstream23 said:


> Sad, but true. One other factor is the increasing number of pre-owned and repossessed cars out there. Some people have simply stopped making payments on expensive vehicles leased in 2007 or they're trading in and trading down. When I see 2006 Range Rover Supercharged vehicles selling for under $40K I know the market is imploding. Dealers now have to compete with individuals selling and giving up on cars at firesale prices as well as their own inventory coming back to haunt them. It's ugly out there, no doubt about it!


My buddy got a Rangerover for 24K. I hate SUVs....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

quackbury said:


> Stimulas? Sounds like a brand of condom to me :dunno: Are the M's really that much of a babe magnet that they come comploete with protection?


:lmao:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MSagMD said:


> My buddy got a Rangerover for 24K. I hate SUVs....


Wow...that is quite the depreciation hit...especially if it is only 2-3 years old. I suspect Ford's problems and subsequent sale of Rover group to Tata motors has also hurt the resale of brands that used to be part of Ford's Premier Automotive Group. I would not be inclined to pay big money for a pre-owned vehicle with a warranty being backed by a company that has never done business in the USA( that I am aware of).


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> Egad, i hope they hurry up and change the darned incentives. I'm on day 2 in a rental and it's driving me nuts...


Does this mean you sold the Cooper? If so, I told you it could be done.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Does this mean you sold the Cooper? If so, I told you it could be done.


Sold it last week. Did the one car thing for half a week and my wife was going nuts. Had to rent a Loser Cruiser for this week. :rofl:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sold it last week. Did the one car thing for half a week and my wife was going nuts. Had to rent a Loser Cruiser for this week. :rofl:


Congrats. Even if the incentives do not come back, you can still get a great deal on a 1 or3 before the month is out. Seems like PK still has a few laying around....have you wrapped your mind around getting a STEP? I have one of each and Im pretty happy.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Congrats. Even if the incentives do not come back, you can still get a great deal on a 1 or3 before the month is out. Seems like PK still has a few laying around....have you wrapped your mind around getting a STEP? I have one of each and Im pretty happy.


If I go new, step is about my only choice. There are a few used 3 series cars with manuals around.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

It is Friday. No news?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Last hours for Feb incentives. 
For some it's like a easter egg hunt. 
I hope everyone got something.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

New Motors said:


> Last hours for Feb incentives.
> For some it's like a easter egg hunt.
> I hope everyone got something.


Um, I think we've got 'til 3/2, bro.

But I second, especially if one is after an 08.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I bought a used CPO 335i manual sedan with sport package last weekend - tough car to find in socal. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

is it up to 3/2 or through 3/2?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

soupcon said:


> is it up to 3/2 or through 3/2?


close of business on 3/2 is the last day.


----------



## dianuh (Dec 22, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> I bought a used CPO 335i manual sedan with sport package last weekend - tough car to find in socal. Very happy with my purchase.


what kinda deal did u get?


----------

